# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Erik Maria Remark

## macia_blu

....Nje bubullime shurdhuese u rrokullis befas permbi qyetet. Pika shiu filluan te perplasin pas  gjetheve te luleve. Vuri re , se si rruga  zuri te pikelohej ne argjend te zi. Shiu erdhi duke u shtuar. Pikat e renda  e goditen te fytyre. Dhe pernjeheresh ai s'po merrte vesh ne ishte qesharak apo i mjere, ne vuante apo nuk vuante-dinte vetem qe po jetonte.Po jetonte! Ai ekzistonte e jeta e kishte pushtuar serish, po e shkundte e, ai nuk ishte me spektator, nuk qendronte  me jashte saj; shkelqimi i forte i ndjenjes se pakontrollueshme vershonte perseri neper damaret e tij, si zjarri neper oxhake furnaltash; dhe, nuk kishte pothuaj pike  rendesie ne ishte i lumtur apo  fatkeq; ai jetonte  dhe e ndjente fort qe po jetonte-dhe kjo ishte mjaft.!
      Vazhdonte te rrinte nen shiun qe vershonte mbi te porsi nje bresheri qiellore mitralozesh. Rrinte atje , e ishte shi e shterngate e uje, e toke njeheresh; rrufete e horizonteve kryqezoheshin brenda tij; ai ishte edhe krijese edhe element i natyres; asgje s'kishte me emer dhe keshtu te gjitha dukesg\hin si te vetmuara e si te braktisura, te gjitha ishin njelloj- edhe dashuria , edhe uji qe derdhej tatepjete, edhe ato ndricimet e zbehta mbi catite, edhe toka qe dukej sikur po gufohej; s'ekzistonin me kufij dhe ai vete  ishte pjese e te gjitha ketyre. Lumturia dhe fatkeqesia mbeteshin gezhoja boshe te flakura tutje nga ndjenja e gjithepushtetshme se po jetonte dhe se po e ndjente se po jetonte.
....."o ti atje lart!" foli ai duke iu drejtuar dritares se ndricuar, dhe qeshi,  dhe nuk e kuptoj qe po qeshte.
"ti dritez e vogel, ti vegim i nje zane, ti fytyre qe ushtron nje  pushtet te cuditshem mbi mua, ketu mbi kete planet, ku ka me qindra e mijera fytyra te tjera, me te mira, me te bukura, me te mencura , me te ciltra, me besnike e me te afrueshme- o ti rastesi qe mu ngaterrove nje nate neper kembe atje ne ruge  e qe hyre ne jeten time, ti ndjenje e perplasur brigjeve, pa mendim, por roberuese dhe qe rreshqite nen lekuren time ne nate gjumi, ti, qe s'di per  mua pothuajse asgje  tjeter pervec asaj qe te rezistova, dhe qe prandaj mu hodhe nder krahe , deri sa nuk te rezitova me, ti, qe deshe te vazhdoje pastaj rrugen tendee te mergoheshe prej meje-te pershendes, te pershendes! Ja tek po qendroj ketu dhe s'ma merr mendja se do te qendroj edhe nje here tjeter keshtu. Shiu me deperton nen kemishe dhe eshte me i ngrohte e me i ftohte e me i bute se duart e tua dhe lekura jote. Po qendroj ketu i mjere dhe me kthetrat e xhelozise ne bark, duke te te kerkuar, duke te te perbuzur, admiruar e adhuruar,sepse ke hedhur rrufene qe ndezi, rrufene qe dremit ne cdo gji, shkendijen e jetes, zjarrin e zi. 
Po  qendroj ketu, jo me si nje i vdekur me leje, me pak cinizem, sarkazem e  me nje cikez guxim, jo me i ftohte;  jam perseri i gjalle, qofte edhe duke vuajtur, por serish i prekshem nga stuhite e jetes, i rilindur e i rikthyer ne  pushtetin e saj te thjeshte!  Qofsh bekuar ti Mado, me ate zemren tende shtegtare, ti Nike me ate aksentin tend latin! Enderr dhe mashtrim, pasqyre e thyer e nje perendie te ngrysur, o ti qe s'di asgje- te falenderoj! Kurre s'kam per te ta thene, se ti do te nxirje perfitimet e tua nga kjo-por ti ma ke rikthyer  ate qe s'do te ma jepte as Platoni, as krizantemat, as e gjithe poezia dhe as e gjithe meshira, as deshperimi dhe as me e forta dhe, as me e durueshmia shprese: Jeten e thjeshte , te fuqishme, te mirfillte, qe me dukej si nje krim ne keto kohra midis njeres katastrofe dhe tjetres! Te falenderoj! Duhej te te humbisja qe ta merrja vesh kete! Mbetsh me shendet!

shkeputur nga "Harku i triumfit"....

Erih Maria REMARK.
perkthyer, nga Robert Shvarc.




ps. 
sot ra shi ne   dritaren time... Sa here bie shi jam ndryshe, jam ajo qe dua te jem perhere, po qe nuk jam dot perhere.
(me kete rast, thashe njerin nga autoret e mij te preferuar, po vec njerin ama).
pershendetje per te gjithe,
 macia,  qe i eshte dhene shiut gjithe diten . Me nje lumturi te trishtuar  ne  nje pritje te shumefishte .

----------


## ai hyjnori jot

...e madherishme...pa'arriteshme... flm 100 here... muah!

----------


## elda

Eshte vertet  fantasike dhe shume e arrire

bye bye Elda

----------


## red pepper

Ja perse per mua ky eshte nje nga librat me te bukur.
Pershendetje!!!!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ai hyjnori jot

Pastaj,pernjeheresh,gjithcka ndodhi shume shpejt.Mishrat e fetyres filluan ti treten.Kockat i kishte tani te holla si krahe femije,brinjet i dalloheshin nen lekure dhe ethet e zhuritnin pa nderprerje ate trupth te ligur.Infermierja solli bombola me oksigjen dhe mjeku i vinte cdo ore.
  Nje pasdreke,temperatura i zbriti cuditerisht shpejt. Pati u zgjua dhe me soditi per nje kohe te gjate.

- Ma jep pak pasqyren? ---pershperiti pastaj.
- Ce do pasqyren? --- e pyeta une. - Qetesohu pakez! Me duket se e hodhe tani,Pat. Ske  me ethe.
-Jo,----murmuriti ajo me ate ze te therrmuar e te drobitur--ma jep pasqyren!

Une i rashe qark krevatit,mora pasqyren dhe e leshova nga dora.Ajo u thye.
- Me fal!---i thashe.---Sa ter,qe jam! Edhe nje cope pasqyre me vete e me shpeton nga dora e me behet cope e cike!
- Ne canten time kam edhe nje tjeter,Robi.
Ishte nje pasqyre e vogel prej nikeli te kromuar.E fshiva me pellemben e dores,qe te ndotej pak dhe ia dhashe. Ajo e pastroi me zor dhe u pa ne te me vemendie.
- Ti duhet te nisesh i dashur!--peshperiti pastaj.
-Po pse? Sme dashke me?!
-Ti sduhet te me shohesh me.Kjo ketu sjam une.
Ia hoqa pasqyren nga dora.
-Keto sende metalike nuk vlejne asnje grosh,Pat.Pa shiko ,si me nxjerr mua! Te zbehte e te hequr.Pse,keshtu qenkam une? Une jam i zeshket dhe i fuqishem.Tere bridhe-bridhe eshte kjo dreq pasqyre!
-Dua ,qe te te mbetem ndryshe ne kujtese ,--murmuriti ajo.--Nisu,i dashur!Me ler te mbaroj pune vehte!
Une e qetesova.Ajo ma kerkori perseri pasqyren bashke me canten e saj.Pastaj zuri ti vinte puder fetyres se mjere e te drobitur,buzeve te plasura,gropezave te nxira posht syve.
-Vehtem pak,i dashur,---tha ajo dhe u mundua te vinte buzen ne gaz.--Ti sduhet te me shohesh te shemtuar...
-Ti mund te besh cte duash,---i thashe,---por kurre sdo te jesh e shemtuar! Per mua je gruaja me e bukur,qe kam pare gjate gjithe jetes sime!
Ia mora pasqyren dhe kutine e pudres dhe ia vura duart me kujdes rreth kokes.Pas pak ajo filloi te shqetesohej.
-Cfare ke Pat ?--e pyeta.
-Troket aq fort,--peshperiti ajo.
---Kush? Ora?
Ajo tundi koken paksa ne shenje pohimi:
-Bubullon...
Une e hoqa nga oren nga dora.
Ajo veshtroi gjithe ankth akrepin e sekondave.
-Hiqma nga syte!...
Une e mora oren dhe e perlasa fort pas murit.
-Ja,tani nuk trohet me!Tani koha eshte ndalur ne vend.E kemi shqyer ne mes.Vetem ne te dy kemi mbetur ketu,vetem ne te dy,ti dhe une dhe askush tjeter.
Ajo mi hoqi syte qe i qene zmadhuar tejmase.
-I dashur ...--peshperiti me ze te shuar.
Une smunda ta duroja me ate shikim.Vinte qe nga larg ,kalonte permes meje dhe tretej diku.
-Trimeresha ime,--murmuria une,---Trimeresha ime e shtrenjte ,e dashur...

Ajo vdiq ne oren e fundit,te nates,perpara se te agonte.Hoqi shume dhe vdiq me mundime te medha dhe askush smundi ta ndihmonte .E mbante doren time te shtrenguar,por nuk e dinte me qe i ndodhesha prane.Dikur foli dikush:
-Vdiq...
-JO!--bertita une.---Ajo ska vdekur ende! Ende po ma mban doren te shtrenguar...
Drite. Drite verbuese,e padurueshme.Njerez.Mjeku.Une hapa ngadale doren time.Dora e Patit u leshua pertoke.Tipare te shfytyruara nga nakthi.Sy te ngrire e te munduar.Floke geshtenje e te mendafshte.
-Pat,---thashe une.---Pat!
Dhe,per here te pare ,ajo nuk me dha pergjigje...

- Dua te rri vehtem--thashe une.
-Te mos e...?---pyeti dikush.
-Jo,---thashe une,---Dilni perjashta! Mos e prekni!
Ia lava pastaj gjakun.Isha si cope dru.Ia kreha floket. Ajo filloi te ftohej.E shtriva ne krevatin tim dhe e mbulova me batanijet. U ula prane saj dhe sisha i zoti te mendoja me asgje.Rrija ne karrige dhe e veshtroja krejt i shastisur.Qeni u fut ne dhome dhe mu shtri ne preher...
E pashe se si i nderroi fetyra.Smunda te beja asgje tjeter,vecse te rrija ashtu i ngurosur,ashtu krejt bosh,dhe ta sodisja...
Pastaj erdhi mengjesi!---dhe ajo nuk ishte me...

...ah!

----------


## nimf

ah c'me kujton ca kohera ky remarku.  
por pastaj erdhi nje mengjes- edhe remarku nuk ishte me...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Mbyllja me e bukur e nje romani qe mund te shkruhej nga gjeniu i njeriut!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Për fat të keq, nuk e kam lexuar akoma këtë romanin "Tre shokët" nga Remarku, por kjo pjesa këtu e shkëputur - qenka madhështore dhe shumë prekëse. Ia kam vënë vetes detyrë ta lexoj pasi të mbaroj "Les miserables" të Hugo, dhe jam e sigurtë se nuk do zhgënjehem nga Remarku edhe me "Tre shokët". 
"Harku i Triumfit" nga Remark që kam lexuar, është nga të preferuarit e mi...nga ata libra që pasi i mbaron - diçka ndryshon medoemos në botëkuptimin tënd, nga ata libra që të pasurojnë...
Për ta 'pasuruar' sado pak temën mbi Remarkun (që mos ta lëmë të harruar në këtë rubrikë) po postoj disa fragmente që kam shkëputur nga romani "Harku i Triumfit"

_(Lexim të këndshëm)_


Ku mbeten lajthitjet e zemres? U vranë nga lajthitjet e ngrysura te jetes...

Vetem kur ste mbetet më asgjë për te cilën ia vlen të jetosh   atëherë je i lirë.

Kur njeriut nuk i mbetet më asgjë e shenjtë, atëherë i shenjtërohet gjithçka, por tashmë në një plan më njerëzorë. Atëherë njeriu e adhuron edhe atë shkëndijëz jete që regëtin tek krimbi i tokës dhe që e shtyn herë pas here të dalë në Dritë.

Kush beson, bëhet fanatik shumë kollaj. Prandaj edhe të gjitha besimet kanë kushtuar aq shumë gjak; toleranca është bija e dyshimit.

Kundër fyerjeve njeriu mund të mbrohej, por kundër mëshirës  jo.

Të jetosh, do të thotë të jetosh nga të tjerët. Ne të gjithë hamë nga njëri tjetri. Pra nuk duhet ta shuajmë shkëndijën e mirësisë që na lind herë pas here. Është diçka që të jep forcë, kur e ke jetën të vështirë.

Të jetosh vetëm - refreni i përhershëm i jetës. Por kjo sishte as më e keqe dhe as më e mirë, se shumë gjëra të tjera të kësaj bote. Vetëm se e zinin më tepër në gojë se çduhej...Njeriu ishte gjithmonë vetëm dhe sishte kurrë vetëm...

Pendimi është gjëja më e pavlerë në botë. Asgjë nuk mund të kthehej që nga atje ku ka shkuar. Asgjë nuk mund të ndreqet më. Ndryshe ne të gjithë do ishim shenjtorë. Jeta nuk ka pasur ndërmend të na bënte të përsosur. Ai që është i përsosur e ka vendin në ndonjë muzeum.

Pse vallë njerëzve fetarë rrallë iu pëlqen e drejta? Karakterin më të mirë e kanë cinikët; kurse ata që nuk durohen fare janë idealistët.

Asgjë nuk përsëritet. Ne përsëritemi; kjo është e gjitha!

Pushteti është sëmundja më ngjitëse që ekziston. Sëmundje që të deformon më shumë se çdo sëmundje tjetër.

Çdo që mund të rregullohet me para, është e lirë.

Pse natën çdo gjë të duket e larmishme...dhe ne pandehim se mund ti bëjmë të gjitha...edhe atë që se arrijmë dot e mbushim pastaj me ëndrrat tona...Pse? Ëndrrat i kemi sepse pa to nuk do duronim dot të vërtetën. Njeriu mund të gënjehet edhe me të vërtetën. Kjo është një ëndërr akoma më e rrezikshme.


Kur njeriu sështë i zoti të bënte gjë, të paktën le të mos e çmendte veten duke i bluar dhe ribluar mendimet.

Ndihmo po munde. Bëj çdo gjë po munde...Por në mos qofsh i zoti të bësh gjë  atëherë harro. Kthe kokën dhe mbahu fort! Mëshira është diçka që iu shkon kohëve të qeta, të paqta. Mëshira nuk bën kur vjen puna për jetë a vdekje. Varrosi të vdekurit  dhe kapërdije jetën, ekzistencën tënde! Do të të duhet kjo jetë. Të mbash zi është diçka, kurse fakti, e vërteta është diçka tjetër. Njeriu nuk mban zi më pak nëqoftëse, megjithëse e shikon të vërtetën drejt e në sy dhe e pranon që është e vërtetë. Vetëm kështu mund të mbijetosh.


Ishte më mirë që njeriu të mos mësohej me shumë sende, kur jeta është e tallazitur se pastaj do të ishte i shtrenguar të ndahej përgjithmonë prej tyre, ose mund të ti rrëmbenin të tjerët. Çdo ditë duhej të ishe gati për tia mbathur diku...


Ndihej bosh dhe se gjente dot shkakun. I dukej sikur ngrohtësia e trupit po i pikonte dalëngadalë jashtë lëkurës e po i zhdukej diku...sikur gjaku i tij kërkonte të mbështetej pas diçkaje që nuk ishte aty dhe derdhej e derdhej tatëpjetë një pafundëse të butë. Kryqëzoi duart poshtë kokës dhe ndjenji pa lëvizur. Tani e kuptoi që ishte pritja ajo që po e mundonte, dhe e dinte që nuk ishte vetëm vetedija e tij që po e priste Xhoanën, por edhe duart, edhe damarët, edhe një ndjenjë ëmbëlsie e çuditshme e huaj po e prisnin e po e prisnin.

Njeriu duhej të mbetej i pavarur. Çdo prapësi fillonte me vartësirat e vogla. Në fillim nuk u kushtoje vemendje  por pastaj e shihje veten befas të kapur në rrjetën e zakonit. E një zakoni të cilin mund ta pagëzoje me gjithëçfarë emrash  një nga ata quhej: Dashuri. Njeriu sduhej të mësohej me asgjë.


Kur ke ndërmend të bësh diçka  mos pyet për pasojat, se përndryshe nuk do e bësh kurrë.

Nga kuptimi i tepërt, vijnë keqkuptimet në këtë botë.


-Pandehja se jetonim në kohën e konservave.
-Konservave? Pse?
Raviku rrëfeu me dorë gazetat...  sepse skemi nevojë të mendohemi. Gjithçka është e paramenduar, e parapërtypur, e parandier. Punë konservash! Mjafton ti hapim. Mjafton të na i sjellin tre herë në ditë në shtëpi. Skemi më nevojë të kultivojmë vetë, të rrisim gjë vetë, të gatuajmë gjë mbi zjarrin e pyetjeve, të dyshimeve e të mallit. Vetëm konserva! Nuk po jetojmë lehtë- po jetojmë lirë.


Vetëm gjërat e thjeshta nuk të zhgënjejnë kurrë.

Dashuri do të thotë ti përkasësh njëri tjetrit, përgjithmonë...

E kush donte dikë që ishte si ai vetë? E kush pyeste për moral në Dashuri? Kjo ishte një shpikje e të dobtëve. 

Ai që nuk pret gjë, nuk zhgënjehet kurrë.

Nata dhe gjumi janë tradhëtarë... E si mund të jetë e përsosur Dashuria, kur unë të humbas çdo natë për faj të gjumit, kur ai të rrëmben nga krahët e mi...

Dashuria e bën gruan më të mprehtë, ndërsa burrin konfuz.

Njeriu e humbiste gjithmonë më lehtë atë që mbante ndër krahë  dhe kurrë atë që braktiste.

Njeriu plaket vetëm kur nuk ndien më.

Ndjenja nuk njeh shpjegime- vetëm veprime.

Në çastin kur sdo të jemi më foshnjarakë, ta dish që jemi plakur.


E dinte që ekzistonin fytyra më të bukura, më të mençura, më të pastra  por gjithashtu e dinte se vetëm kjo fytyrë e Xhoanës ushtronte mbi atë një pushtet si asnjë tjetër, dhe këtë pushtet ia kishte dhënë ai vetë.

Gratë duhet ti adhurosh, ose ti braktisësh...Fjalë të mëdha. E kush ishte ai trim që e bënte dot! Le që kush ishte ai që dëshironte vërtetë ta bënte!

Unë e urrej perfeksionin, nuk është njerëzor...

Ne se ndiejmë kurrë atë që katranosim.

Të kesh besim tek e panjohura...një veti njerëzore me rrënja të thella.

Kush nuk iu beson çudirave në Dashuri, është i humbur.

Çudi sa fort iu shkojnë poshtërsitë këtyre grave.

Me gratë nuk duhej diskutuar, del gjithmonë i humbur. Në duart e tyre llogjika kthehet në dyll, dhe përpunohet sipas qejfit. Duhej vetëm veprim- dhe pikë!

Mjekët administrojnë vdekjen, ndërsa gratë Dashurinë!

Sa trashanike mund të duken të vërtetat kur i nxjerr nga goja...

Vetëm fitimtarët janë të rraskapitur, jo të mundurit. Fitorja të bën të shkujdesur.


Ne jetojmë në një kohë që po vdes, ndërsa ky qytet gjëmon nga jeta. Jemi shkulur nga të gjitha dhe na kanë mbetur vetëm zemrat tona. Unë isha gjer në hënë dhe u ktheva sërish, dhe ti je këtu, dhe ti je Jeta. Mos pyet më gjatë..më shumë të fshehta ka në flokët e tu, sesa në mijëra pyetje. Këtu para nesh shtrihet nata: disa orë dhe një pafundësi e tërë, gjersa të vijë mëngjesi e të trokasë në dritare. Që njerëzit dashurohen kjo është gjithçkaja, është çudia vetë dhe është njëkohësisht gjëja më e natyrshme që ekziston...dhe se pa Dashurinë njeriu është vetëm një i vdekur që ka ardhur me leje; sështë gjë tjetër veçse disa data dhe një emër i rastit...dhe do të ishte më mirë sikur të vdiste fare.
-Ne nuk vdesim  pëshpëriti ajo në krahët e Ravikut
-Jo, ne jo. Vetëm koha. Koha e mallkuar. Ajo vdes gjithmonë. Kur zgjohesh ti është pranverë, dhe kur bie ti në gjumë është vjeshtë, dhe njëmijë herë në mes të këtyre dy stinëve është dimër e verë, dhe po qe se duhemi shumë  jemi të përjetshëm e të pathyeshëm, si rrahjet e zemrës, si shiu, si era...dhe kjo është Gjë e madhe! Ne jetojmë ditë o e dashura ime e ëmbël, dhe humbasim vite. Por kush do tia dijë dhe kush çan kokën për këtë? Ora- është Jeta, çasti më afër Përjetësisë...Sytë e tu vezullojnë, Yjet pikojnë zjarr mbi Gjithësinë, perënditë thinjen nga pleqëria, por goja jote është e re dhe e freskët...E Fshehta fërgëllon mes nesh: Ti dhe Unë...thirrje për përgjigje, që lindin nga gjiri i mbrëmjeve, nga mugëtirat, nga mrekullimi i të gjithë dashuruarve...



Brenda meje zien gjaku, dhe në brazdat e murrme e të bardha të asaj mase që është sa dy grushte, dhe që quhet tru  zhvillohet një luftë e padukshme, e cila të vërtetën e paraqet të gënjeshtërt, dhe që të gënjeshtrën e paraqet të vërtetë. Ndiej krahë që më shtyejnë, trupa që më prekin, sy që më kundrojnë, dëgjoj automobila, zëra, gumëzhitjen e realitetit të prekshëm; ndodhem mu në mes të kësaj të vërtete, e megjithatë jam  më larg saj nga çështë vetë hëna...mbi një planet përtej llogjikës dhe fakteve; diçka brenda meje thërret e këlith një emër, vazhdon ta kërkojë nëpër heshtjen e pamatë që ka ekzistuar gjithmonë dhe në të cilën gjer tani kanë humbur shumë këlithje, pa ardhur që andej asnjë përgjigje; ajo e di këtë por prap vazhdon ta nxjerrë këlithjen e natës së Dashurisë dhe natës së vdekjes, klithjen e ekstazës dhe të vetëdijes që shembet, klithjen e xhunglës dhe të shkretëtirës  dhe unë mund të di mijëra përgjigje, por përgjigjen e kësaj klithje nuk e di; ajo ndodhet jashtë meje dhe kurrë sdo të jem i zoti ta di, kurrë.... Dashuri! Sa gjëra duhej të mbulonte ky emër!

----------


## EXODUS

"Asgje e re nga Fronti Perendimit" 

Me siguri kam qene edhe une atje, ne front....fale Remarkut!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

